# Craftsman Lt1000



## harm101 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Craftsman lt1000 problem* 
Hello I am new to these forums sorry for posting in someone elses post before  Question, Why would my battery blow up in my craftsman LT1000? I got new battery & will not start. should I replace solenoid? Is there an alternator? Yes I know funny that battery blew up lol. Thank you in advance for any help you can give me.:up:


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Main reason lead acid batteries explode is that they are very low on water, which subjects them to overcharging which creates allot of hydrogen gas inside the battery, then the plates arc inside when you try to start the lawn mower, kaboom!

Replacing the solenoid is an inexpensive first step, you can however check to see if the solenoid is getting the 12v signal to energize it, find the solenoid, there will be 2 big battery cables attached to it, stay away from these, find the very small wire that connects to it, this is the signal wire from the key switch, it should have battery voltage on it when they key is turned to start position, if it does not, then the problem lies in the key start circuit. The key switch should have battery voltage coming in to it, then when you turn the key, it should direct that voltage to the solenoid.

Check to be sure you did not leave any connections to the battery off when you replaced it. Or if the explosion ripped one of these connections loose.

A 12v test light comes in handy for this type of diagnosis, get one at any car parts store, connect the clip end of it to the battery negative post, use the probe end to check for voltage on the suggested wires.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The first question I would ask - is the new battery actually charged. They are shipped uncharged and charged ready for sale only, my mower replacemen batteries have always been uncharged and I have had to wait a day before picking it up.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

"They are shipped uncharged and charged ready for sale only"

Not quite true, once the electrolyte (acid) is installed into the cells of the battery, it is fully charged, been this way since lead acid batteries were invented, some old timers in the battery business always wanted to give them a top-off charge before letting them go out the door, but was just a courtesy to do so.

I agree, battery voltage would be a prudent thing to check first. I have been bitten by assumptions more than once.


----------



## harm101 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you for the advice Mombodog & Kiwiguy. I will be borrowing neighbors volt meter and checking solenoide (&battery :>) ) soon as I get paid hopefully that is it thank you again for your great words of wisdom

=S=

Harm 101


----------

